# Karl Malone does the RIGHT THING!!! (Will not wear No. 32)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Karl.. Gets more respect outta me


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Payton said that he wants to lead the league in assists. That's a good sign if he really means it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Thanks Karl.. Gets more respect outta me


:clap:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Karl Malone*

As a long time Karl Malone hater I have to admit he is winning me over. He is doing and saying all of the right things.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Karl Malone*



> Originally posted by <b>cmd34</b>!
> As a long time Karl Malone hater I have to admit he is winning me over. He is doing and saying all of the right things.


You mean...like...playing for the Lakers??


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Karl Malone*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean...like...playing for the Lakers??


That's the first thing that popped into my head when I read cmd's post, too. lol


----------



## erkki (Jul 10, 2003)

Did he say which number he was gonna wear? I was hoping on listening to the press conference at work, but I had a meeting at 10:30 and just got out of it a few minutes ago.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Payton said that he wants to lead the league in assists. That's a good sign if he really means it.


Not necessarily. Could mean he wants to control the ball. With Shaq and Kobe there all he needs to do is give it up and wait to shoot the three or fake it and penetrate. 

But I feel you Wilt if the sentiment is unselfishness.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>erkki</b>!
> Did he say which number he was gonna wear? I was hoping on listening to the press conference at work, but I had a meeting at 10:30 and just got out of it a few minutes ago.


He will probably wear number 35, which is his daughter's (who plays in the WNBA) number. It is also Mark Madsen's number....

He also said that Shaq told him:

"If you come to LA, we'll rule the world"


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Let me explain*

"You mean...like...playing for the Lakers??"


Nope. I really did not like Karl Malone. 

When I heard he was probably coming to the Lakers I said I'd have a hard time watching my beloved Lakers next year.

When I heard he said he'd come for $1.5 million *IF* they signed Gary Payton too I started to at least accept that he'd be a Laker.

When he said he was honored to be offered #32 but he wanted it to stay retired I may have just become a Malone fan.


You guys understand me now???


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Payton said that he wants to lead the league in assists. That's a good sign if he really means it.


Or that could mean he's just playing for stats, and wants to look good for that, you never know, i hope it was a genuine statement that he would be unselfish, but you dont really know.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I feel you cmd. It will still be hard to see that guy wearing purple and gold but it's nice to see he at least has some respect for the guy he drove into retirement. It would of been unbearable to see him wear #32.


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 18, 2003)

The best thing he could do is wear #12, in honor of his longtime partner in crime, John Stockton.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.sltrib.com/2003/Jul/07132003/sports/sports.asp


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> http://www.sltrib.com/2003/Jul/07132003/sports/sports.asp


Wow.. great read there!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>meatloaf</b>!
> The best thing he could do is wear #12, in honor of his longtime partner in crime, John Stockton.



That is a wicked idea, I hope he does it.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Could mean he wants to control the ball. With Shaq and Kobe there all he needs to do is give it up and wait to shoot the three or fake it and penetrate.
> ...


Someone said this before, but Malone should wear #12 to honour John Stockton.
EDIT: Sorry I didn't read the whole topic, so I didnt realize someone already said that.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Malone will wear 35, the number worn by his daughter, Cheryl Ford, a center for the WNBA's Detroit Shock, or 11, which he wore at Summerfield High in Louisiana and in the Olympics of 1992 and '96.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,3423106.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> http://www.sltrib.com/2003/Jul/07132003/sports/sports.asp
> 
> That was a great read:


I agree, just a great read. I'm just glad he will not wear magic's number, as Magic is one of my top 5 players of all time. It would have been too difficult to see Malone in that number.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

By wearing 35 Malone has proven he has respect for Magic and could care less about Madsen. LOL


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I seen where he had #32 when they signed him and I thought :upset:


----------



## LeBron (Jun 3, 2003)

He will wear #11. It was his number in the Drem Team in 1992 olympic games.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They said in the press conference the other day and he said he would wear his high school number.


----------

